# Jay Cutler DELT routine



## nfcc (Aug 10, 2009)

hi all

I've just come across a Jay Cutler routine from 2007. A 4 day routine. I was looking through the Delt exercise and noticed there was NO pressing movements! I thought pressing was a must for Delts? anyone esle train delts with no pressing?

www.muscletech.com/resources/athletes/jaycutler/pdf/PDF_JaCutl_training.pdf

hope the link works!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen a Jay Cutler training vid where he was doing seated presses on the smith machine, take that as you will


----------



## dingleby9 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also in the latest edition of FLEX when he's training with Ron Coleman he is doing seated barbell shoulder press.

Also agree with StJock that ive seen videos with him doing presses


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Just because that training routine doesn't include them, doesn't mean that he hasn't done them!

Just because a seasoned pro does as certain routine, doesn't mean a less experienced lifter should! This wouldn't have been the routine he did to get big!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Jay Cutler has always had fantastic delts, and just because he isn't doing them now doesn't mean he doesn't press at all, he might feel with 2 months to go before the Ilympia that he does'nt want to come in to bulky with no asthetics, which he has been critised for in the past, and lets face it if he is to win he has to come up with something new..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

A lot of stuff like this and in magazines are written by ghost writers who have no idea what he actually does. I wouldn't take it as gospel or anything mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jay cutler is also on all sorts of gear at very high doses and is a genetic freak!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

"Do as the Pros did, not as they do."

GHS, 2009.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pmsl haha


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There is no one routine,all pressing movements barbell, dumbell, standing or seated have been used,no one stays on the same routine you must change it once in a while or boredom sets in.plus you need keep your muscles on there toes so to speak.


----------

